# crazy danios!!!!!



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

So I came home from dinner tonight to see one of my Leopard Danios with half a shrimp hanging out of its mouth!!!!! Since when do danios eat shrimp????? This was a 1/2 inch shrimp....not a tiny freshly spawned shrimp.... I was very upset to see this. Is this to be expected from Danios??? I have/had about 25 shrimp in the tank and dont want to find out that they will all be gone soon. Are they known for eating shrimp of this size????


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

oops.
Lots of fish eat shrimps & other crustaeceans. If you want a good shrimp population, they should be in a invert only tank.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

crispo069 said:


> Is this to be expected from Danios???


Not well-behaved danios...


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

most any fish will make a meal out of shrimp if they get a chance. danios usually won't actively kill adult shrimp though (at least from my experience), perhaps the shrimp died beforehand and he was eating the carcass?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

crispo069 said:


> So I came home from dinner tonight to see one of my Leopard Danios with half a shrimp hanging out of its mouth!!!!! Since when do danios eat shrimp????? This was a 1/2 inch shrimp....not a tiny freshly spawned shrimp.... I was very upset to see this. Is this to be expected from Danios??? I have/had about 25 shrimp in the tank and dont want to find out that they will all be gone soon. Are they known for eating shrimp of this size????


I had some danios in a tank with a dwarf aquatic frog. The danios kept nipping at the webbed feet of the frog. Lol, perhaps they thought that the webbed feet were worms. The frog finally died of the mutalation. I also have a giant Danio in my 55 gallon - he pretty much is the tank bully and rules the roost. Given my experiences with danios, I pretty much avoid them altogether.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that it could have been an already dead shrimp, or maybe even a molt? But as stated, most fish are opportunistic, so they could have just seen it as a meal too.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Turns out it was the 7 tiger barbs I just added over the weekend. The totally eradicated ALL my shrimp. Needless to say, they will be going back to the shop this weekend. I guess its back to the drawing board.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

crispo069 said:


> Turns out it was the 7 tiger barbs I just added over the weekend. The totally eradicated ALL my shrimp. Needless to say, they will be going back to the shop this weekend. I guess its back to the drawing board.


Tiger barbs are pretty effective predators and they like to pick on any fish they can, if they can get away with it. I call mine the JDs (jeuvenile delinquents). While the 5+ inch blue spot gourami chases them, they like to sneak up on it and pop a fin nip in real quick and then run for it.

I use the tiger barbs and rosy barbs to keep the platy population from exploding since they hunt down almost all the small fry just about as soon as they are born. I know when the platys are giving birth when the barbs follow the platy females around looking all innocent :heh: The rest of the time they ignore em.

There aren't many fish species that won't feed on small shrimp, at least occasionally.


----------

